

Ask HN: Where would an ambitious techie emigrate to? - JanezStupar

Hey there HN.<p>Here is my predicament - I am very ambitious and that is why I quit job at previous employer - the company wasn't nearly hungry and ambitious enough for my tastes. It was amongst regional leaders, however it lacked any real motive for actual improvement and innovation (especially organization wise). As most it could talk the talk but failed at walking the walk.<p>So as to what I want - I want to run with the best ( I am well aware that getting into the right circle will be quite a humbling experience for me). Thats why I'm looking to move to one of the tech hotspots to work for somebody else for a year or two and then to start out on my own. Also very important to me is that there are mountains or hills somewhere close.<p>So these are the locations I am currently aware of, that might offer what I'm looking for but I would need opinions of the hive mind - especially from those who have been to multiple places mentioned:<p>1. Bay area: The spot, everybody is there - however I am from central Europe, thus it is pretty much impossible for me to move there, since I am unwilling to sell my soul to a company as a slave worker (thats what H1B appears to me), so this one sadly out of consideration unless I win a lottery.<p>2. Other US spots: Read point 1.<p>3. Vancouver: Supposedly has vibrant startup community that is second to only SF (?).<p>4. Santiago de Chile: Currently destination I am most excited about (after SF that is), since it is kinda exotic and I would expect that its rising star status might attract other pioneer type, wacky people that I am extremely delighted to be around. Also it seems that Chile has an outlook of significant economic stability ahead of it.<p>5. Brisbane, Melbourne,...:?<p>As for skills - I have 5 years of experience and have worked on business type applications for governments, banks, etc. Some of these systems were global, some had web capabilities others did not. I have experience in development, leading a technical team, lecturing,...
======
markstansbury
I'd imagine that you could get yourself to the bay area if you went back to
school for an advanced degree. I don't know if that's your path, but you could
use that as a foot in the door.

